# [QT_EXPORT] probleme de conversion .mov -> .3gp avec codec audio AAC



## vrossi (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, dans le cadre d'un dev, je souhaite convertir des fichier vidéos .mov en .3gp.
pour cela, j'utilise les QT_TOOLS avec QT_EXPORT. J'ai du mal à trouver un forum qui correspond à mon probleme :\

j'arrive à convertir un fichier mov en 3gp avec le codec audio AMR et le codec video MPEG4 en faisant cela en ligne de commande. ->




```
/usr/local/bin/qt_export --video=mp4v,12 --audio=samr,8000 --datarate=16 --exporter=3gpp --replacefile ${sourceFilename} ${uploadDir}AMR_MPEG4/${destFilename}.3gp
```

Cependant, je voudrai maintenant convertir le mov en 3GP ms avec le codec audio AAC. je fais donc



```
/usr/local/bin/qt_export --video=mp4v,12 --audio=mp4a,8000 --datarate=16 --exporter=3gpp --replacefile ${sourceFilename} ${uploadDir}AAC_MPEG4/${destFilename}.3gp
```


Mais ca ne marche pas... Il me convertit bien un fichier 3gp mais celui ci est illisible...

La conversion a lieu lors d'un fileupload qui appelle le script shell si c'est un fichier .mov

Qq1 a une idée?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement

VD


----------

